# Orchid show chairs...can I pick your brain?



## koshki (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, I done it. I volunteered to replace the outgoing show chair who has had that job for the past 8 years. 

Unfortunately, I was not able to work with the outgoing chair this year, so everything will be brand new to me. She is going to be retiring to Florida in the near future. She's leaving behind a large binder with lots of information, but still, I'd like to get all the input I can.

If you are a show chair, and would be willing to share with a beginner a bit about how you do things, I'd be grateful. Please PM me, and we can start an email exchange.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2012)

I saw in the MOS newsletter that you had volunteered for this job -- I commend you, and think you are pretty brave!

Diane has done a great job -- I can't imagine she wouldn't give you a chance to pick her brain. Does your society have a set of written guidelines?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2012)

WheW!! Good Luck!


----------



## mormodes (Apr 14, 2012)

Read the binder!


----------



## mormodes (Apr 14, 2012)

Where I've had trouble is in classifying paphs. There are so many variations that do not fit onto the show schedule. If you cross a parvi with a rothschildianum is it a parvi? a multifloral? What? See what I mean?

And what exactly is an art shade or a novelty? If you read your binder the answer may be there such that you can tell your exhibitors. That's the point. You have to be able to tell the others with assurance. if you don't know ask for help.

When it comes to annual trophies (like best in show etc) can nonamis qualify? That should be in the binder. Can only blue ribbon plants be considered for judges' choice? 

I think if you approach these questions like Capt. Jean Luc Picard from Star Trek Next Generation would, you'll be OK. Picard always asked his team for their input then made his decision. He wasn't an autocrat. Many times there's no right answer and its your first time. So anyone who is going to be so bent out of shape about any of your decisions chances are they'd be bent out of shape even if Jesus Christ Himself made a decision, so forget them. 

Have fun. It a flower club.


----------



## Scott Ware (Apr 15, 2012)

Chairing a show can be great fun and super rewarding - but you really need help. Find some good, reliable people to help and don't be afraid to delegate. Things tend to pile up and all fall on the chairperson if you don't - and you'll kill yourself if you try to do everything.


----------



## koshki (Apr 17, 2012)

Dot, I agree...Diane has done a great job, and I didn't mean to imply that she wouldn't be willing or available to answer any questions. But I'm interested in learning if there are any great ideas out there for things we are not currently doing that I could "borrow"...or at least consider.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2012)

Lunch for workers!


----------



## koshki (Apr 17, 2012)

We provide a lot of food for both workers and vendors during setup and throughout the show. It's tricky making sure we buy enough, but not too much!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 17, 2012)

koshki said:


> Dot, I agree...Diane has done a great job, and I didn't mean to imply that she wouldn't be willing or available to answer any questions. But I'm interested in learning if there are any great ideas out there for things we are not currently doing that I could "borrow"...or at least consider.



I didn't get that implication, but I wanted to be sure everyone who reads this thread understands what a great show MOS has been putting on.

Maybe if you had questions about specific areas of show prep, it might help you get more feedback?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 17, 2012)

I agree with Scott: delegate, delegate, delegate - make sure you have people with past show experience on your committee - it isn't a one-person job. Don't try to do everything yourself - it will make you crazy! Don't make any radical changes to the format at the show until you've been through the process of your first show.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 17, 2012)

I will be taking over show chair for our club but fortunately am able to work with the current chair for 2 shows before she moves. 
Scott is right - don't be afraid to delegate! This year is our 60th so a committee was formed over a year ago knowing this would be a bigger than usual task. I plan on enlisting a co-chair, if all the work/responsibility falls basically on one person and if something should happen to that person ....
Feel free to email me.


mormodes said:


> Where I've had trouble is in classifying paphs. There are so many variations that do not fit onto the show schedule. If you cross a parvi with a rothschildianum is it a parvi? a multifloral? What? See what I mean?


I'm a believer that there should be more classes for paphs! Most shows go with the MAOC schedule, when in doubt ask a judge for their interpretation. The people registering plants should know & be your best source to turn to. The example of roth x parvi is actually an easier one - it needs to have multiple flowers to be a multifloral, there is no parvi class that I'm aware of so it goes by primary or complex hybrid, then color.



mormodes said:


> And what exactly is an art shade or a novelty? If you read your binder the answer may be there such that you can tell your exhibitors. That's the point. You have to be able to tell the others with assurance. if you don't know ask for help.


and the bottomline is the judging team has the final say. A plant can be moved to a different class by a judging team but if that plant goes to a different team & they've already judged that class - SOL.


----------



## koshki (Apr 18, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Maybe if you had questions about specific areas of show prep, it might help you get more feedback?



Dot, you're exactly right, as usual! 

So here are some questions:

How do your sponsorship programs work?

What is your main source of show revenue?

How do you go about attracting vendors? Do you limit the number of vendors that exhibit? Do you charge more for prime exhibit locations within the venue?

How do you attract attendees? Do you charge for admission? Do you keep records of your attendance numbers? What kind of advertising do you do?

What is your objective for your show? Is it to a) raise money for the society; b) sign up new OS members; c) break even; d) have a good time; or e) other?

Do you conduct educational sessions? If so, are they sponsored (and by whom?) Who is your target for them? How do you advertise them?

Do you do any data gathering activities at the show, such as raffles, etc. If you collect attendee data, what do you do with it?

There are a million more questions like that rattling around in my head, but I think that's enough for one post!


----------

